# Japanese Koi Company



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Ok so it would appear that many forum users from here are regular visitors to this shop, which has improved in leaps and bounds over the years... i'm just glad its local to me, the others i like are a bit further away. Anyway I suggest that anyone that can be about this saturday pops down about middayish and we can put faces to usernames. Its just off the A1m so it isnt too bad even if you live in peterborough or somewhere of equal distance. Now i personally don't work there but friends of mine do, and i am usually part of the furniture. you can't miss me, i'm the guy with the skunk... meandering about, and if its not me holding the skunk, it'll be me trying to remove a scrubbys teeth from my face.

Anyone up for this? we can all go to a local pub too!

pm me if you are interested.


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

i could as i got no plans for this coming saturday!! let me know!!!!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I would pop down, but its too close for x mas for me, will be doing last minute shopping. Maybe after x mas?


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

oh and if anyone would like to get me a belated birthday pressent from there then feel free as i like gifts hahahahaha


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

I may be able to make it as I will be back in Beford at the weekend for a 10 year school reunion so will try to make time to come over.. I actually bought my first snake from the Japanese Koi Company many years ago when I was still living in Bedford!!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I was there a couplke of weeks ago, i really liked it:no1:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

tis where i got my house snake the other day but i dont drive and me mums tight with her petrol lol


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

i live only 20mins away, i go there all the time, either for livefood, frozen food or for my marine fish!  im usually in there every week!!


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

wel il more than likely be going on sat so if anyone from pboro area ish wants a lift and doesnt mind being on the back of the bike then the offer is there!


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

only 10 mins down the road from me lol ive seen ya in there a few times dave (i know your name now coz i was talking to ben and adam about how ur on this forum lol) so yer ill probs be in there saturday tho i gotta do some crimbo shoppin. That scrub is apparently really evil lol they had 2 hooks on it the other day and it werent budging anywhere lol


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Snakes are never evil! only fun.


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

bumpy


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

i really need to steer clear of the koi before i buy even more snakes haha i picked up a lavender yesterday!!! doh!!! but its soooo pretty!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im so ANGRY!! i hoensty thought it was in devon or ssomthign!! 

ive been travelling to grahams.. which is about 10 mins away from there - so ANGRY!


we go to a reptile shop about 10 mins from there... WHY OH WHY

so angry lol


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Hope you feel better now you have got that off ya chest! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe - seriously annoyed - thought it was in devon or somwhere lol





Snakes r grreat said:


> Hope you feel better now you have got that off ya chest! :lol2:


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

nah it does rock!!! awesome animals there!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

New Croc tank looks the Dogs blocks.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

yh, just seen it today  looks much better than the old small tank! looks really good aswell, must have set them back a bit tho


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

clem text me with what time this is all happening i may just come then i will be the one wondering round with the skunk cos miss chunk will be stolen from you for me to have!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Get in line Kylie, everyone wants to steal her. and i'll be there from midday innit.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

im sorry but i must appologise in advance no one will get a look in chunk is mine all mine!! :lol2:


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

the new croc tank does look wicked  i take some credit for it  i carried a bag of gravel out back for adam  then he washed it all and did the rest  but still i did something towards it lol.

Btw dave im the guy that nooded at ya when u were working out. Nice BT jacket


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i was there today - i found it!! even tho i thought it was in devon lol!!

we were there for a total of 2 hours!! lol


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Lee N said:


> the new croc tank does look wicked  i take some credit for it  i carried a bag of gravel out back for adam  then he washed it all and did the rest  but still i did something towards it lol.
> 
> Btw dave im the guy that nooded at ya when u were working out. Nice BT jacket


Thats what i does :lol2:


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

dno whether ill be in sat, i gota go in tomorrow and get some more food :^) even more money lol.

Gotta see if my new lav eats


----------



## minnow! (Dec 20, 2007)

wey hey... Dave! saw this thread mate so i thought i'd better become a member. il be there.... i dont have a choice lol.

Martin


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

so lets get this straight who is going? 

i am and dave is cos hes picking me up!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have to nip in there today i'm working all day saturday.

Marina


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

ill be poppin in today, doubt tomorrow tho


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have to buy fish what you going up there for 

Marina


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

it looks like its me and you dave!! yay!:lol2:


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

i got a nice hefty xmas bonus so looks like il be snake shoppin lol


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

you will shit the bed when you see some of the new stuff they have in :lol2:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

the carpet pythons (atleast i think thats what they were) are LOVLY! abit to much for me though


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

so who is actually going then??? il prob be going up there but depending on weather! dont want frost bite


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ill prob be there - need live food


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

well i gotta get live food and frozen rattys so i got the choice of going local or coming to this place


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Me (dave) and kylie aka zippy and vespa will be there, trust me its worth the journey.... you get to see me!! :whistling2:


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

haha, sweet!! well if its not too cold then il pop down! so if u find a fat biker chick come talk to me as i prob wont be approachin strangers as it be the wrong uns!!!


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

i saw you there today dave but i couldnt stop and say hi we were in abit of a rush.my sister just took some rats in then we went luton shopping.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I just spent £200 in there  i'm so naughty. Love the new croc cage.

Marina


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

we wil lbe there in the afternoon to get some live food so i might see some of ya then... me brown hair 5 ft 5..

graham ginger 5 foot 8

lol


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

what did you spend 200 on? lol


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I bought a load of new fish, snake food to keep me going until the end of january, xmas presents for the two dogs, fish food plus a treatment, a new exo terra viv the big one for my whites, including a hood and two new UV bulbs the compact sort.

It was a good shopping spree 

Marina


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

wicked, sounds like a good shop


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I will have to go back soon i spotted some fish that i really want but i wanted to build up stocks of what i have already and you can only introduce so many new fish at a time without over loading the bacteria capabilities of your filter.

Marina


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

out right cool, well im always in there lol

get on well with the guys that work there.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i went today missed teh skunk!!! i went in the afternoon and you werent there!!

hehe.

graham brought a hog nose.


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

skunk is very very cute!!!

Was nice meetin ya mate, my hoggy, named Spud has been scootin around her new home hehe 

Least i didnt get frost bite getting there, suprised no one else went tho m8


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

i didnt know they had a skunk there? what? lol


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

no, they are talking about luton reptile rescue person (sorry, cant remember his name!! ) has one that he takes in there


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah its his ball of fluff


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

ohh i see, ive never seen it in there lol


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

well i did so neerrrrr

love the new croc tank though!


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

yer the new tank is a beast, think it would be better without the lip on the ledge tbh but it dnt matter as long as the croc learn to use it.

I helped carry a bag of gravel out to be washed helping adam for the that tank  so i take some credit haha


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah well its awesome!!!!! 

must have taken ages to clean that gravel!


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

quite a while, it only took 3 bags of gravel, i thought it was going to take like 6 lol and it was bloody freezing that day!


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

Doh just read this ( late as ever) , Dave you massive gay why didnt you txt me i woulda come down .
Kylie if you see dave before me slap him and keep ya hands of my skunk!!!!

:bash:
Lloyd


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

lol the skunk is adorable , i tried to sneak out with her when i went to dave's!!!


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

haha, i want pics of the skunk!


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

hes posted pics here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-pet-pictures/79035-how-i-ve-grown.html


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

bigsky said:


> Doh just read this ( late as ever) , Dave you massive gay why didnt you txt me i woulda come down .
> Kylie if you see dave before me slap him and keep ya hands of my skunk!!!!
> 
> :bash:
> Lloyd


LOL I cuddled chunk most of the day she is gorgeous i want her so bad!! i will hunt dave down and slap him for you llyod!! lol hows the new house and little or not so little chrush hope you had a nice crimbo!!

kylie
xxx


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

crimble was great had karman up here so that made it really and the house is awsome but loads of work to do, Hope you guys had a good one.
Little boa is doin good and growing like a weed ( still biting me regulary but calmin down slowly) im picking up my big male from dave tommorow he,s a lump an half.
Me and dave took chunk out for the day saturday ( hitchin and henlow) and as normal everyone wanted to steal her, i tried to swap her for a male jag carpet at henlow when dave wernt lookin lol but he sprung me.


----------

